# Copy/Paste formula from one workbook to another



## anoisaris (May 24, 2001)

Hi,

Does anyone know how do you copy just the formula from one workbook to different workbook without it having the link to the 1st work book?

i.e.

When I copy the formula ='Balloons N1 Sun'!$A$46 from one workbook to another it comes out like ='[TEMPLATE Balloon Lot details Nights 1 Week XX.xls]Balloons N1 Sun'!$A$46 when all I want is ='Balloons N1 Sun'!$A$46 .

If anyone can help thanks in advance.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

You need to copy just the text of the formula, not the cell containing the formula.

Select the cell containing the formula. Press *F2* for "Edit" mode. With *Shift* held down, press *Home* to highlight _all_ the text. Press *CTRL+C* (shortcut for copy). Press *ESC*. Switch to the other workbook (*CTRL+Tab*). Select the cell where you want the formula. Press *F2* again. Press *CTRL+V* (shortcut for paste). Press *ENTER*.

HTH


----------

